# Good price for used HK USP Compact 9mm



## Gebirgsjäger

Hi, I own a nice HK USP Compact 9mm. It is very new. I bought it in May 2010 and I shot less than 1700 rounds with it. It is in very good condition and doesn´t show any wear. I want to sell the gun because I realized that I am not using it a lot and doesn´t really need to own a gun. I would like to sell it and wanted to know if you guys could give me a hint what a good selling price for such a used weapon would be. I paid $889 for it brand new in California. It comes with two 10 round clips. Thank you guys.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I can't speak to CA prices but in my area the gun stores I deal with would offer 70% of what they think they could sell it for. Based on that formula retail would be in the neighborhood of $575.00 used with 2 - 10 round mags instead of 13 rounders so trade in value would be about $402.50 (70%). Splitting the difference between estimated whole sale and retail one can arrive at a fair median private party sale value which in this case would be around $488.75. If it has night sights that still glow brightly then you could add $50 to $60 to the starting retail figure.

I would recommend looking at some of the online auction sites to verify my opinion. It's an experienced opinion but an opinion none the less. Good luck.


----------



## unpecador

I'd say in the $600 - $700 range.


----------



## Blkhawk73

A dealer will first consider what they can purchase one for new. Figure in use, regardless of round count, it is used. so there's $$ off. Depending then on their sales expectations, how long it's likely to sit idle base on their usual customer type and that could drop $ again. Trade in...yeah you're looking at a few hundred less than what you paid.


----------



## coops2k

my wife just purchased a HK UPS 40 from a friend for $450.00. The gun is in very good shape and that is what "Buds Gun Shop" offered him.


----------



## Sniper6473

coops2k said:


> my wife just purchased a HK UPS 40 from a friend for $450.00. The gun is in very good shape and that is what "Buds Gun Shop" offered him.


That is a very good deal, now just buy the .357 Sig Barrel and you will have a great all around combo.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

Thank you guys. I decided to keep it. It is just an amazing gun and a masterpiece of engineering. I went a couple of times to the range lately and I am amazed how accurate and reliable this gun shoots. 2000 rounds so far all together and zero jams or fails. And even first time shooter friends have real good results with it. I can´t speak about the other calibers (only shot the full size USP in .45 and the German Bundeswehr 9mm Version P8, but I prefer the compact). If anyone is looking for a great compact 9mm...that's the gun.


----------

